# sat nav



## redcrofter (Jan 5, 2014)

hi is there anyboby out there who can load poi onto my tomtom .
I have tried and iam at a loss. 
iam near southport .
thanks and happy new year to all


----------



## BambiOwner (Jan 5, 2014)

Fairytooth ( Graham)  is very very good look him up on here


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi redcrofter yes I can help send me a Private Message and I'll get straight back to you


----------

